# New mod: Stickerless Truncated Cube



## Michael Womack (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi guys I want to show off my newest Puzzle mod the stickerless Truncated Cube. http://imgur.com/gallery/g0C2a/new I know this shape as been made before but I haven't seen it done to a stickerless cube yet. 
I also made a video about the puzzle.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 11, 2014)

that is pretty cool!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 11, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> that is pretty cool!



Thanks Antonie.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 11, 2014)

I should do this... But I only have a stickerless 2x2, and that will make it look really weird xD

Cool!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 11, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I should do this... But I only have a stickerless 2x2, and that will make it look really weird xD
> 
> Cool!



LOL try it and see what you get if you want to do it.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 11, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> LOL try it and see what you get if you want to do it.



It will still be a cube, but turn diagonally xD


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 11, 2014)

i wouldnt really say it's "new" but whatever, call it what you want. also some of those cuts look pretty rough, maybe you could sand the edges of the cuts to make them a bit smoother?

also why do you still not use F2L and why do you use that silly U perm


----------



## Dane man (Jul 11, 2014)

That's cool, and much like the original Rubik's cube (like, THE original). Although, it'd be somewhat harder to do fingertricks with it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 11, 2014)

Dane man said:


> That's cool, and much like the original Rubik's cube (like, THE original). Although, it'd be somewhat harder to do fingertricks with it.



You mean the 1974 Wooden Prototype?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 12, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> You mean the 1974 Wooden Prototype?



he means the one that was a truncated cube so yes probably that one


----------



## qqwref (Jul 12, 2014)

Did you just get a new stickerless and dremel down the corners a bit? This mod isn't anywhere near finished. To make something that looks decent you will need to add caps to the corners and make sure none of the resulting edges are too sharp, and that will take a lot more time than you put in already.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 12, 2014)

Just saw this on Instagram. Good idea. And yeah that does look like the original wooden one.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 12, 2014)

dsbias said:


> Just saw this on Instagram. Good idea. And yeah that does look like the original wooden one.



Cool ya that was me that posted it on Instagram.


----------

